

Stacking up your idea - rajesh301
http://www.rajeshsetty.com/2012/06/05/stacking-up-your-idea/

======
Fizzadar
So very, very true. It's too easy to get caught up thinking of new ideas
rather than focussing-on/re-thinking one idea.

